#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-08
<FloatingGoat> so ardour doesnt have midi support?
<FloatingGoat> getting the ardour3 beta now
<FloatingGoat> looks awesome
<FloatingGoat> PROBLEMS
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-09
<leo-unglaub> hey
<dholbach> hey
<leo-unglaub> i would like to talk about the droping of the alternate installer
<dholbach> video started
<dholbach> can you hear me?
<dholbach> ubuntuonair.com
<leo-unglaub> dholbach: if you are the indian fellow, not really
<leo-unglaub> you are very quiet
<dholbach> leo-unglaub, no, that's an old video - please refresh the site
<leo-unglaub> dholbach: i still have the one with the indian fellow
<dholbach> you might have to hard-refresh
<leo-unglaub> refreshed a few times
<leo-unglaub> yes
<leo-unglaub> wiped the entire browser cache to
<dholbach> I get the new video
<leo-unglaub> hmm
<sagaci> no sound...?
<dholbach> now?
<sagaci> yep fine
<QuadroQ> what's that site ? I've missed it since mom called :))
<dholbach> QuadroQ, which one?
<QuadroQ> translations.launchpad.com :) one
<dholbach> .net
<Laney> tell everyone about backports!
<Laney> yay
<chilicuil> this session will be available in youtube later on right?
 * Laney hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs Laney back :)
<dholbach> Laney, man - I need you in the hangout the next time
<dholbach> I talked for an hour non stop :)
<Laney> haha
<Laney> it's probably a lot easier with someone else there
<dholbach> yes :)
<dholbach> I'm just glad we managed to fix the audio early on :)
 * Laney chooses a mic
<luisalvarado> Now I can hear you
<luisalvarado> You made me move my complete PC and speakers around ^^
<luisalvarado> QUESTION: Is there any work to simplify the process for future Ubuntu developments
<luisalvarado> Hi ^^, I am Luis Alvarado, maybe you remember me from an Ubuntu-Dev day from Venezuela, a small help you gave about packaging in launchpad.
<chilicuil> the session has already finished luisalvarado, it was 2 hours ago
<luisalvarado> lol I thought it was live
<luisalvarado> thanks
<chilicuil> it was, but 2 hours ago ;)
<chilicuil> maybe u could catch the next one on thursday
<luisalvarado> forgot, different time here
<luisalvarado> thank you, i will
<luisalvarado> take care
<chilicuil> have fun
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-11
<raves> ubuntu with nautilus ???
<dholbach> good morning
<msx> hi! will ubuntu ever be rolling-release, at least with some kind of hybrid model as opensuse's tumbleweed?
<JainAmber> Hello
<msx> their model pretends to have a stable core base updated only between realeases while giving users the possibility to update their day-to-day software faster than on fixes releases. thanks for reading my question Jain =)
<JainAmber> msx, it's not me... dholbach is the one who is hosting Ubuntu Dev hangout :)
<msx> totally agree, but a not bleeding edge rolling release may be
<msx> JainAmber: lol sorry :D
<bhaismachine> I see only one dev on hangout video. Is this how normally they conduct these hangouts ?
<SuperMatt> I've been thinking about rolling releases. I don't see much point. Most power users don't want a rolling release because they want stability, and most regular users don't want a rolling release because they never update anyway. I know a lot of users who ignore every update ever on all their devices
<JainAmber> Should we declare Oct 11 as the International Bad Hair Day? :D
<msx> haha poor Daniel
<bhaismachine> Do you guys plan to include any elementary apps ?
<WaVeR> Morning =)
<JainAmber> Typically package versions are of form 2.7-0ubuntu1 (upstream version 2.7, Debian version 0, Ubuntu version 1) ... Is incrementing ubuntu version part sufficient to initiate a package rebuild on Launchpad PPA?
<JainAmber> I pushed a couple source packages with newer ubuntu version numbers but the builds failed on launchpad PPA. So, I thought of confirming whether the build failed due to minor change in packaging config (which caused me to update only ubuntu part version).
<JainAmber> Thanks, dholbach!
<msx> got to go, tnx dholbach for addressing my questions
<msx> see you guys, have a nice day!
<JainAmber> Are you recording this hangout?
<JainAmber> I have to go to college and I'll like to watch this hangout later....
<JainAmber> Thanks!
<JainAmber> I'm off now. Laters!
<Massdon> USA Mass here
<Massdon> is this live?
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-13
<bennylb> I can't here anything?
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-10-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-10-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-10-09
<dholbach> good morning
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAirCurrent Session: Weekly Juju Charm Update - Speakers: jcastro, marcoceppi
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/09/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir
<UbuPhillup> thanks jose
<jose> :)
<jose> UbuPhillup: hope to see you around!
<UbuPhillup> ;)
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-10-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-10-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-07
<simion314> popey: Hi,is there a web interface for ubuntu touch app store or web apu ,something like google play?
<popey> simion314: no
<simion314> popey: what should I do if I want to see the store? will it work in the emulator ?do you know if there is a default IRc app ?
<popey> there isn't an irc app
<popey> oh, maybe there is
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8514072/
<popey> run that python, it will make a little web store for you to look at
<simion314> thx
<davmor2> popey, simion314: there is a freenode webapp and the kiwi webapp
<davmor2> iirc
<balloons> hello everyone
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Create
<balloons> Feel free to propose a session: http://uds.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/propose-a-session/
<balloons> feel free to ask any questions you might have
<akiva-thinkpad> is it on?
<balloons> we are live, feel free to ask questions
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Will you be able to sudo apt-get to your hearts content on the ubuntu touch? What will be the limitations?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Will the browser app eventually replace Firefox? Or will Firefox stay on the desktop?
<balloons> keep the questions coming ;-)
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: have Theming Standards been put in place yet, or is this something on the backburner?
<balloons> feel free to ask about anything within ubuntu
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: There are two Desktop ISOs, will those exist at when 14.10 is released.
<HappyBoy> Can we expect OEM partnerships like cyanogen did with oneplus?
<akiva-thinkpad> HappyBoy, append question in capital letters; this is how they are notifed
<HappyBoy> QUESTION: Can we expect OEM partnerships like cyanogen did with oneplus?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Is MX4 with ubuntu a sure thing, or is this just speculation?
<balloons> thanks. We'll answer questions in order, to ask a new question, just prepend QUESTION: and ask
<simion314> QUESTION: is there any plan or was discussed having Java support for ARM/Phone ?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Can you sell plugins for applications in the store?
<popey> simion314: there's already at least one java app in the store ☻
<aj_> why chrome is not default?
<mhall119> aj_: start your questions with QUESTION:
<simion314> popey: do you know the name? my googling found only the fact that are some experimental packages for ARM,  I am wondering  what it uses for GUI
<mhall119> kaleo is Florian's IRC nick, he's in #ubuntu-touch
<t1mp> mhall119: ask zsombi for theming stuff
<mhall119> yes, zsombi
<mhall119> that's who I was trying to think of
<akiva-thinkpad> yes
<akiva-thinkpad> the unity next
<akiva-thinkpad> and the 14.10
<aj_> QUESTION; imessage like application on ubuntu?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: I saw some QML in the SDK at the devices tab: is the eventual plan way way down the road, to have the whole sdk and presumably all other apps done in QML?
<HappyBoy> QUESTION: Is it true that Tesla runs modified version of ubuntu?
<akiva-thinkpad> heh good question :P
<t1mp> HappyBoy: that would be awesome :)
<popey> yes, apparently so
<t1mp> model s looks pretty
<popey> one of our developers has one..
<popey> they do look nice
<HappyBoy> @akiva-thinkpad there have been reports that tesla runs modified version of ubuntu
<akiva-thinkpad> mhall119, brilliant answer
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Have you worked with the Engineers directly from Meizu and BQ yet? What has that been like?
<rrohde> QUESTION: Looking at the Additional Drivers available for NVIDIA, I see that version 340.46 is Open Source. How come that such a driver cannot be made available when installing Ubuntu on system with NVIDIA cards?
<akiva-thinkpad> Does Canonical have any plans to enter hardware manufacturing at all, beyond hiring out contractors?
<akiva-thinkpad> errm
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Does Canonical have any plans to enter hardware manufacturing at all, beyond hiring out contractors?
<nik90> mhall119: aren't dpm and dhobach in the same place as well :P
<popey> yes ☻
<HappyBoy> QUESTION: Can we expect laptops pre-installed with ubuntu anytime soon?
<akiva-thinkpad> HappyBoy, we have those already.
<akiva-thinkpad> HappyBoy, System76, Dell, and a few others
<rrohde> According to the Additional Drivers thingy, YES :)
<rrohde> Screenshot inbound
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Is there an official hardware development platform for the Tablet form factor yet?
<rrohde> See here: https://db.tt/Fw6iseNy
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Is there any Canonical Applications or plumbing that is utilizing Go yet? Any plans to Utilize Go more in the future (Given that Mark is such a fan of it?)?
<rrohde> Agreed. Would be nice.
<balloons> rrohde, I would file a bug for that :-)
<rrohde> @balloons - I don't want that to be a bug ;)
<balloons> rrohde, I know! I use to have an nvidia card, but I'm running an amd card atm
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What do you think about Windows 10?
<akiva-thinkpad> There is a new laptop company called entropy; they do linux preinstalled too!
<akiva-thinkpad> err computer company; they sell laptops as well.
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What Filesystem is going to be used for flashing the phone? F2FS? EXT4? BTRFS? Fat?
<HappyBoy> QUESTION: Ubuntu touch has very limited apps. Is there any plan to add support for google playstore services?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What is the most interesting thing happening in Plumbing?
<Jackienp> QUESTION: Can I use Ubuntu without using command line?
<akiva-thinkpad> Jackienp, good question :)
<akiva-thinkpad> The answer is yes
<Jackienp> Sounds good :)
<simion314> the problem on porting java apps is that you may need to port third party libraries, that is a huge task and error  can be done in code you do not know
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Is there any convergence working at this moment, such as a prototype dock phone to computer, and have it scale up?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Why was a Click Package needed in the first place? What was wrong with Debian Packages?
<HappyBoy> QUESTION:: will root access on ubuntu touch void warranty
<akiva-thinkpad> HappyBoy, I think the manufacturer will have to make that choice.
<HappyBoy> QUESTION: How easy is it gain root on ubuntu touch?
<akiva-thinkpad> mhall119, balloons great job in the Q&A. You guys have really informative answers.
<HappyBoy> thanks guys
<nik90> thnx guys :)
<balloons> thanks everyone!
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: in case you are interested to know more about flashback, check out https://plus.google.com/b/106595987289711658648/106595987289711658648/posts
<t1mp> nik90: flashback is looking awesome (I'm checking the video now)
<t1mp> nik90: small comment: you could put the search field in the header now
<nik90> t1mp: yes I am doing atm :)... I have touched the code base for 3 months now due to work on clock reboot
<nik90> haven't touched*
<nik90> t1mp: but I am stuck on design :P...not sure how the movie pages should look like on tablet and desktop form factor
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-08
<JohnDonaldsonf> Just trying this IRC thing
<JohnDonaldsonf> I am watching the Google Hangout (archived) of Ubuntuonair.com
<akiva-thinkpad> JohnDonaldsonf, ah welcome to irc
<akiva-thinkpad> onair is off air at the moment
<akiva-thinkpad> if you want to try different irc channels, try /join #ubuntu
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-09
<choochoo> hello
<choochoo> anyone home?
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-10-06
<PiereBall> Twenty minutes till live Q&A ... -20m
<dholbach> hey hey :)
<PiereBall> Fifteen minutes till live Q&A ...... -15m
<PiereBall> dholbach: Did you get my tweet of a house fly ?
<dholbach> PiereBall, ah yes - I did - I wasn't quite sure how to answer it though :)
<dholbach> I wasn't involved in picking or inviting our guests today :-D
<PiereBall> Basically, Who's on the show ?
<dholbach> dpm and myself + special guests :)
<PiereBall> dpm ?
<dholbach> the unstoppable David Planella
<PiereBall> Oh right.
<PiereBall> Tenz minutes to go ... -10m
<PiereBall> dholbach: So you'll want questions about the phone, then ? I forgot yur speciality (?)
<dpm> hey everyone :)
<dpm> all set for the Q&A?
<PiereBall> TIME to get questions in ... REMEMBER to type QUESTION: before fielding the query to dholbach and dpm.
<SturmFlut> dpm: we're ready :)
<dpm> yay!
<PiereBall> QUESTION: Who is the guest today for the Q&A ?
<dpm> nice try PiereBall :)
<svij> I know ;)
<justcarakas> QUESTION can we start 5 minutes early ?
<PiereBall> QUESTION: [Adblock] Do you think that patreon, is the answer to the Adblock for Chrome-browser (they've joined [Adblock] acceptable adds program) ... And so not to punish website's from regularly putting up intrusive ads onto the internet ?
<PiereBall> Three minutes to go ...... -3m
<PiereBall> Be sure to click the top right corner of http://ubuntuonair.com/ to get rid of past show adverts.
<PiereBall> ( the video feed part, that is.
<PiereBall> *)
<justcarakas> QUESTION what do you do before the stream goes live
<PiereBall> QUESTION: [USpostalService] What you do you predict the postal service would have an Ubuntu-Snappy App ?
<PiereBall> QUESTION: Repost: [USpostalService] What year do you predict the postal service would have an Ubuntu-Snappy App ?
<justcarakas> QUESTION how are you today
<PiereBall> Time to youtube Q&A +1minute.
<svij> go
<justcarakas> live
<justcarakas> we can see you
<PiereBall> Jiving avid Panella now ... I see you all.
<PiereBall> **David Panella
<SturmFlut> Hey guys :)
<svij> heya
<k1l_> hallo
<dpm> hey everyone
<willalfangom> Hello guys
<dholbach> keep your questions coming!
<PiereBall> willalfangom: Hiya you see the feed on youtube ?
<dholbach> just make sure you prefix them with QUESTION:
<dholbach> ubucon.de
<tathhu> good day
<dholbach> 23-25 Oct in Berlin
<tathhu> aftertnoon maybe, dunno
<mhall119> falldown! \o/
<PiereBall> Can he hold up the cards for lonhger please.
<svij> http://ubucon.de/2015/contest/submitted-entries All Entries
<bluedragon77> I have so many questions...I have not been here for quite a while...like 7 questions.
<svij> 3rd Place: WifiTransfer
<svij> 2nd Place: Click the Cookie
<svij> 1st Place: Monster wars
<svij> Team: 2nd Place: OpenFoodFacts
<svij> Team: 1st Place: FallDOwn
<mhall119> thanks svij
<svij> Non-Technical Price: Kevin Feyder
<svij> Technical Contribution Price: Niklas Wenzel
<svij> No price for Convergence-Hero :(
<PiereBall> Aww dam ... good sideball, there.
<svij> The prices: http://ubucon.de/sites/ubucon.de/files/UbuContest-Termsofentry_0.pdf
<svij> (Page 4)
<PiereBall> QUESTION: Who/What are the usernames on twitter and IRChat of the guests , etc .. ?
<svij> PiereBall: me and SturmFlut
<PiereBall> ok .. cheers.
<bluedragon77> QUESTION: Will Kubuntu exist after 15.10?
<k1l_> i can just recommend to use this chance for a weekend in berlin. besides the ubucon its worth a journey :)
<mhall119> bluedragon77: as long as there are people who want to keep working on it, of course
<bluedragon77> cool
<SturmFlut> I'm @sturmflut2 on Twitter and @sturmflut on Telegram
<svij> and I'm @svijee on twitter.
<bluedragon77> QUESTION:Is the unnamed US phone manufacturer still coming?
<PiereBall> QUESTION: [USpostalService] What year do you predict the postal service would have an Ubuntu-Snappy App ?
<PiereBall> QUESTION: [Adblock] Do you think that patreon, is the answer to the Adblock for Chrome-browser (they've joined [Adblock] acceptable adds program) ... And so not to punish website's from regularly putting up intrusive ads onto the internet ?
<mhall119> rumor: Microsoft buying Kubuntu, will re-name it Windows 11
<DanChapman> lol
<svij> mhall119: LOL
<mhall119> will be the best version of Windows ever
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Why haven't we got all the default scopes on BQ and Meizu phones in the store and when can we see them? (Photo, NearBy, and some others are still missing)
<sad_day_> QUESTION: how many Canonical developers work on Ubuntu Phone?
<mhall119> sad_day_: it's hard to distinguish sometimes what counts as "work on Ubuntu Phone" as opposed to "work on Ubuntu in general that benefits the phone"
<dubstar_04> QUESTION: Is it possible to suggest topics for UOS?
<mhall119> dubstar_04: yes!
<mhall119> dubstar_04: once we get it configured in summit.ubuntu.com there will be a link to propose sessions
<bluedragon77> QUESTION:When the new Ubuntu installer comes, will it still support the small console output for troubleshooting purposes?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: when do you expect to see ubuntu preinstalled in stores for phones or desktops?
<ubuntouch-fr> QUESTION: In your opinion what are the priorities that should have the application "OpenFoodsFact"? I'm not English, sorry for my language.
<sad_day_> mhall119: sure, i don't want an exact number, just an estimate
<k1l_> QUESTION: What is the feedback from BQ and Meizu about their recent phones regarding sales numbers and customer feedback etc. Are they happy about how that turns out and might plan more ubuntu-tocu devices in future?
<mhall119> k1l_: well BQ has done 2 phones already and is working on a 3rd, so that tells us a lot right there
<bluedragon77> When Ubuntu personal gets released, will the Deb version with unity7 get a new theme just to keep visual consistency?
<sad_day_> QUESTION: what can help speeding up Ubuntu Convergence development? more devs.. etc
<mhall119> bluedragon77: you forgot QUESTION
<bluedragon77> thx mhall119
<bluedragon77> QUESTION: When Ubuntu personal gets released, will the Deb version with unity7 get a new theme just to keep visual consistency?
<mhall119> sad_day_: more devs are always welcome
<mhall119> sad_day_: http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<sad_day_> thanks
<mhall119> sad_day_: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<k1l_> QUESTION: is canonical going to be run over by germans? :) (seems like a lot of devs are from germany)
<svij> hah
<PiereBall> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/community-announce/2015-September/000027.html
<michelR> QUESTION : convergence : how do old 'Ubuntu.Layouts' API and new 'AdaptativePageLayout' fit together ?
<bluedragon77> QUESTION: Do you perhaps have the information that, when the Convergence phone comes, will it come packaged with a dock? Also will it support VGA and DVI screens?
<PiereBall> This is the over-priced snappy-store , right /
<PiereBall> **?
<mhall119> michelR: you might want to ask that in #ubuntu-app-devel channel, that's where the SDK developers hang out
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will canonical put commercials on TV to get a bigger view? I think in some contrys Ubuntu isn't unknown, but I know in the UK its rare to find anyone who knows what ubuntu is I imagine its same in the USA, and I feel like alot of ubuntu users are just preaching to the quire when talking and trying to show off ubuntu.
<bluedragon77> QUESTION: Do you think it would be good for the phone industry if all the phone manufacturers agreed on a "phone BIOS standard", so that you can install so that you could install phone OS-es on a phone without porting like you do it on a PC?
<bluedragon77> oh I made a mistake in my question :(
<ubuntu_user> [QUESTION] We will have apps running in background on the ubuntu phone?
<tathhu> SturmFlut, are you sure you don't need more ubuntu...whaterver those are? :P
<michelR> mhall119: ok, thanks
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any updates about the core apps, any interesting new features coming soon, any fun new releases? also any update on speed for opening apps and fluidity of the whole os?
<k1l_> QUESTION: the tactics on the first ubuntu-touch phones was low to mid specs devices. will we see a high specs device when it comes to convergance starting?
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: if only TV commercials weren't so expensive to broadcast
<bluedragon77> QUESTION: What is your guys opinion of me covering the Q&A on my blog? Do you think it is positive or negative? Any advice?
<PiereBall> dpm: You may be running outta time with the questions .. to answer.
<dpm> bluedragon77, +1000
<svij> bluedragon77: +1001 (one more than dpm)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119 Agreed... but its the only way I know to get the biggest amount of attention, most people ignore internet ads and many use ad-block etc
<bluedragon77> Sorry for asking so many questions this time.
<mhall119> bluedragon77: don't apologize, we love getting lots of questions
<bluedragon77> ok
<tathhu> bluedragon77, have you done that already?
<bluedragon77> what? I am out of questions for today though.
<ubuntu_user> QUESTION: When the telegram app v2 will be released?
<tathhu> bluedragon77, covered qa on blog
<bluedragon77> yes, on my blog: http://thebluedrag.blogspot.hr/
<tathhu> bluedragon77, thanks :P
<bluedragon77> np
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will ubuntu on the phone get more orange and purple flair, the welcome screen is purple and orange, and the indicators have some orange in, but the rest isn't, I think ubuntu should either be more customisable (own background on scopes) or become more ubuntu esc, (Purple suru themed indictor bar instead of plain black) etc etc?
<michelR> QUESTION : bq convergence phone : ARM or x86 CPU ? which cpu arch allows easiest implementation of convergence ?
<PiereBall> QUESTION: Why does the Launchpad blog, Titled August 2015 suggest that it's October already for the "September" blog post ? #badvoltage
<k1l_> QUESTION: do you have any numbers or thoughts about how countries or continents are are represented in the ubuntu community? like there are some countries that are more active or have a high number of users? are there some hotspots?
<bluedragon77> yeah I should stop with the hardware questions...
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: whats the best way to request apps to be ported or scopes create for ubuntu touch from app creaters who create ios or android games?
<PiereBall> TEn minutes to go - Get your QUESTIONs in now.
<A-Singh> It doesn't have to be ads on TV though
<k1l_> QUESTION: talking to ubuntu-touch users i often hear that they dont use the scopes that much right now. Do you think that the old app-model is still a barrier to use the scopes? or is the fear to share data with apps/companies to use the scopes a barrier?
<tathhu> (i'd use nearby if it would work in finland, lol)
<PiereBall> dpm: are you prepared to go over the one hour barrier, slightly ?
<tathhu> ((ok more related to yelp imo)
<A-Singh> Do you guys have any more UI/Design mockups for the Unity 8 desktop? I'd love to get an idea of what it might look like (especially the dash)
<dholbach> bluedragon77, great work on your blog!
<bluedragon77> dholbach thx
<PiereBall> Be great to get an indian Bandalore holiday - this time of year .. oh wait 15/th16th of October .. Ok
<svij> we can blame SturmFlut for talking too much about the contrest instead of answering questions :P
<dholbach> thanks everyone!
<svij> thanks :)
<mhall119> thanks svij and SturmFlut
<SturmFlut> yeah, #blamesturmflut
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> and thank you both for running the UbuContest
<PiereBall> that was a good one - well done !
<svij> #blamepopey is so 2014
<popey> 2009!
<mhall119> svij: haven't you heard? It's #listentopopey now :)
<popey> :)
<svij> heh
<popey> nicely done mhall119 :)
<dpm> #backgroundSturmFlut
<mhall119> popey: don't get your hopes up, I doubt it'll catch on
<popey> hahaha
 * popey ctrl+z's SturmFlut 
<svij> dpm: haha
<SturmFlut> If we're going to fix it, then do it properly and use #AdoramusPontifex
<svij> mhall119: I didn't hear of #listentopopey yet
<SturmFlut> Now I have to take down all the decorations :(
<SturmFlut> And bring the penguin back
<svij> nooo
<SturmFlut> But it was a great waste of tax money
 * svij is sad that he doesn't have a hashtag yet :(
<tathhu> #
<tathhu> there you go
<svij> thanks :D
<tathhu> no problem <3
<PiereBall> Should be on reddit within  the hour ....
<dpm> sturmflut2, svij, do you have a blog post lined up for announcing the winners?
<sturmflut2> dpm: Yep, putting on the finishing touches at this exact moment
<dpm> sturmflut2, cool, let me know when it's live and we'll share it on social media
<sturmflut2> #blamesvij
<svij> sturmflut2: :D
<svij> sturmflut2: dpm: http://ubucon.de/node/971
<dpm> svij, cool, thanks! Do you have a readable url for the post as well?
<svij> dpm: our drupal instance doesn't like readable urls for non-german posts, so no. :-/
<dpm> nevermind, we can share it nevertheless
<svij> you can share this one, most of the people are germans anyway :P http://ubucon.de/2015/ubucontest-gewinner
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-10-11
<WLBI> hi
<Guest66626> hello...
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: If you got to choose what the codename for 17.04 would be, what would you choose?
<tsimonq2> that's all mine for today ;)
<davmor2> tsimonq2: Zoned Zebra
<tsimonq2> davmor2: Zealous Zebu :P
<tsimonq2> davmor2: and this is for the Q&A later :D
<Manish> my laptop is running ubuntu 14.04 everything works fine except the bluetooth which is a product of rtl8723be when will you guys include support for that bluetooth driver in ubuntu kernel to make it work properly
<dholbach> welcome everyone
<dholbach> we're going to start in just a few moments!
<popey> o/
<Manish> my laptop is running ubuntu 14.04 everything works fine except the bluetooth which is a product of rtl8723be when will you guys include support for that bluetooth driver in ubuntu kernel to make it work properly
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Did you ever watch GamesMaster? And did you ever want a GamesMaster Golden Joystick?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: can Unity 8 be made into a snap?
<guest12> [QUESTION]: Canonical does water tests on every ubuntuphone before each OTA, to see if there was improvements in water resistance?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: what happened to the qTox/uTox snap?
<richrboo_> QUESTION with Google's Assistant in Pixel, are Ubuntu considering an assistant, like Mycroft, for Ubuntu Phone?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu mobile work on a Samsung Note 7?  I hear they are on a "fire sale" ;)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will google ditch android to work on Ubuntu?
<popey> dragonbite: comedy gold
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: How are y'all?
<dragonbite> good o/   how are you?
<Manish> good
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What app do you want to see snapped the most?
<guest12> QUESTION: When the transition to snaps, on the phone, is complete. The current apps on the store will still be available or the maintainers must upload a snap version?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When is the Ubuntu music app expected to be a stable snap?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Popey, will you port pokemon go to ubuntu phones?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: whats going on with snaps with this federation thing?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: have you heard of any distributions adopting Snaps yet?
<Manish>  my laptop is running ubuntu 14.04 everything works fine except the bluetooth which is a product of rtl8723be when will you guys include support for that bluetooth driver in ubuntu kernel to make it work properly
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: do you hire people to make up names?
<Manish> Question:  my laptop is running ubuntu 14.04 everything works fine except the bluetooth which is a product of rtl8723be when will you guys include support for that bluetooth driver in ubuntu kernel to make it work properly
<dragonbite> QUESTION: have they decided what to do after "ZZ"?
<mhall119> dragonbite: we've never actually had an A or C release
<mhall119> the alphabetic order didn't start until Dapper Drake
<dragonbite> Unity 8 Snap = Great! :)
<Manish> exit
<dragonbite> So eventually it will be 1 Ubuntu and pick the Desktop environment to run in a snap!
<dragonbite> what about the guy who drilled his iPhone to expose the "hidden jack" for his headphones!
<dragonbite> :O
<mhall119> davmor2 smash
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Welcome :D
<dragonbite> mycroft as a snap!  that would be great!
<davmor2> mhall119: busily breaking desktop, breaking the whole day through, trying to find lots of things to break
<loonah> QUESTION: what will happen with the current clicks when the phone will move to snaps?
<loonah> QUESTION: will all the phones be moved to 16.04? e4.5 e5 etc
<guest12> QUESTION: Jono Bacon said in one of his youtube reviews, that ubuntu is unlike to be a competitor with ios and android. Do you share the same thoughts?
<loonah> QUESTION: why are snaps so big? the core apps are all > 120MB
<dragonbite> QUESTION: who does the modifications to desktop apps to be responsive between phone/tablet/desktop modes? The upstream developers or Ubuntu?  (for example who fixes Gimp or digiKam to respond and work in a phone format?)
<loonah> QUESTION: what snaps do you guys use?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SNAP ALL THE THINGS!
<dholbach> YES!
<dholbach> 🙌  👏  😍  😁  😄  😊  😂
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Whats y'all favourite way of communicating? Telegram, Email, SMS, WIred, Matrix, XMPP, Tox, or god knows what else is out nowadays?
<dragonbite> and make it "snappy"! ;)
<guest12> QUESTION: How's the refreshing of scopes going? They where announced last UOS, 6 months ago. Could we expect them in with OTA14?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> guest12 +1
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Can you run Docker Container in Docker running in a Snap?  (nested containers I guess)
<mhall119> snaps != containers
<sebsebseb>  watching
<sebsebseb> a dab late watching since was on the phone, but watching for a while now
<sebsebseb> listneing
<sebsebseb> p for popey number plate by the way
<mhall119> yup, kcalc 319KB
<sebsebseb> mhall119: in 6.10 ?
<sebsebseb> 16.10
<mhall119> sebsebseb: as a snap
<sebsebseb> oh
<minple> kcals have select of library as framework of microsoft?
<dholbach> minple, microsoft?
 * mhall119 doesn't understand that question
<dragonbite> FOLLOW UP: for desktop apps on mobile, the idea was Shotwell to view pictures on the phone, and then larger format for viewing your catelog or editing pictures in desktop mode
<popey> alan@gort:~$ emoj happy
<popey> 😊  ☺  🎉  😄  😌  ↖  🎈
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Snaps I use most would be dekko!
<DanChapman> \o/
<mhall119> that has made an appearance in every team meeting we've had since popey made it
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119: +1
 * acheronuk install emoj
<dragonbite> QUESTION: are there any programming languages for apps to be developed in that works better or worse with being snapped?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> emoj alan pope 😍  ❤  ♥  💕  🇺🇸  😂  👌
<ChloeWolfieGirl> why?
<mhall119> lol
<marlboro1950> QUESTION hello everyone. when can we see 'ring' on the phone? video-chat conference is currently running on the desktop.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> emoj ChloeWolfieGirl 😍  😒  ✌  😌  😔  👌  🙌
<mhall119> dragonbite: it's really more of a "how was it developed" and not "what language was it developed in"
<acheronuk> emoj snappy 👻  🎭  🍒  🐢  🃏  😈
<mhall119> apps designed to be isolated or relocatable are very easy
<dragonbite> makes sense
<mhall119> apps that *only* work when installed into /usr/share/ or that expect to be able to read from things in /usr/share/ are more difficult
<ChloeWolfieGirl> marloboro1950 when someone ports it to the Phone? There are a lot of video and text things we want/need on the phone :P
<dragonbite> STATEMENT: I hope an Ubuntu phone starts being sold or the existing ones restocked... annoying cannot buy an Ubuntu phone
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl: hi
<matv1> QUESTION have Canonical considered bringing -for instance- a Meizu Pro5 image to a state where it can be flashed onto an android version of that device, seeing as the only curent ref device is now very old
<sebsebseb> dragonbite: yeah maybe on e bay some time :d
<sebsebseb> dragonbite: second hand
<popey> Thanks everyone
<dragonbite> thanks y'all!
<dholbach> thank you!
<WLBI> I am tooooo late :-(
<davmor2> WLBI: you are
<davmor2> WLBI: out by an hour rather than 2 days though
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-10-13
<WLBI> Mkll: YES#
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-10-15
<o9p9> no
<o9p9> hi
<o9p9> help me in adding weindos on ubuntu
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-10-12
<Simba_> Join
